# PCL adds L'Eroica category to Gravel Worlds



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

http://ridinggravel.com/gravel-news/gravel-grinder-news-pcl-adds-leroica-category-to-gravel-worlds/



Steel frame produced prior to 1988.
Down tube or bar-con shifters.
Non-aero brake levers, with exposed brake housing.
Traditional pedals with toe clips and straps.
Minimum 32-spoke wheels with box-section, non-aero rims.
Leather saddles and wool jerseys preferred.


----------

